# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Revista bioaquaria digital

## João Cotter

Olá a todos,

Não sei se já tiveram oportunidade de espreitar, mas está já a funcionar a nova revista digital da *bioaquaria* em www.bioaquaria.com



Com registo gratuito, podem aceder a todos os novos conteúdos da revista. Por agora, os conteúdos estão em inglês. Brevemente serão lançadas as versões em português e espanhol.

Adicionalmente, *pode aceder gratuitamente também a todas as edições publicadas* da *bioaquaria* (em português) desde a ed. nº 1 à 30 através do link:
http://www.bioaquaria.com/?page_id=3436
Otimizado para folhear com tablet (Ipad ou dispositivo Android).

Registem-se e espero que gostem!

----------

